# how long before my non EU spouse can work?



## galway88 (May 7, 2012)

Apologies if this has been done to death. I trawled through some old ones but didn't get the answers I need for our situation. Usually it's the EU spouse who has to work.

My wife has been offered a job which is great but she is non EU. Will she be able to work quickly as the spouse of an EU National / mother of an EU national? By quickly , I mean within a 4/5 weeks or is there too much waiting around to be done.. Her contract would start in September and they assume she will be able to sort it out but I'm worried.

Could I do anything to push the process along? I really want to get her settled in and go back to Asia to finish my contract as we need the money and bonus. I know she has her heart set on this job so I am willing to do a lot to make it happen if I can. Would getting the EU-Fam registration card in Ireland help? ( I have heard anything from instant to 6 months on this also!)

I have read so many conflicting reports as to the procedure that my head is spinning. 
We really appreciate anyone taking the time to help us and will hopefully get to thank you in person in the Autumn!


----------



## dmelodia (May 7, 2012)

Hello,

Yes, EU treaty rights allow non-eu immediate family members of EU nationals living in the EU to live and work. However, they will only be able to work in the country in which you will reside. Many EU countries are different as to how the non-eu spouse receives the permit, but it seems to be fairly straight-forward everywhere. With most you can go to an embassy or consulate beforehand and in some you simply go to a local office after arrival in order to change status. I can't post links because I'm a new member but if you google "non-eu spouse work" and click the europa website, you will find more info.


----------



## galway88 (May 7, 2012)

thanks for that. That is encouraging,

I've been on that site but it was the waiting time that I need to know about for sure. We can't afford to spend months hanging around. So you think it is a simple and quick process? 

I wonder can I go and set us both up as residents and then come back to Korea briefly to finish my contract here whilst my wife starts work in Italy, As long as I am there for the initial residence check by an official we are ok I assume?

Am I correct in assuming we need the following:
-A contract with a realtor of some description to show we have somewhere to live
-health insurance/ financial records
-passports and documents such as our marriage notarized

plus work contracts if possible


----------

